# Gesshin Ino- La Pièce de Résistance



## JBroida

Gesshin Ino 300mm Blue #2 Suminagashi Yanagiba with Karin Western Handle and Ho Wood Saya

This one is not yet up for sale on the site... i just put it up so you would be able to see.

This is a truly one-of-a-kind knife. For various reasons, we will never be able to have one of these made again. The story of this knife began in 2010, when Sara and I went to visit Ino's shop. While there, I saw a similar knife and I inquired about having one made for us. It was not possible, as the blacksmith had passed away. Over the next few months, we spoke back and forth about this knife... working out the details of how it was to be made, until all was finally decided. Then came a hitch in the plan... the handle maker was no longer making those handles with Karin and had no Karin left. Well, he managed to scrounge up one last piece and it went onto this handle. And the rest is history.

This is one of those knives I have been waiting for with so much anticipation and, now that it is here, I keep wishing i could just keep this one for myself. Oh well... we wouldn't be much of a knife shop if we kept the best ones for ourselves.

NOTE: The box says 270mm, but it is a mistake. The blade measures just shy of 300mm from heel to tip.


----------



## Vertigo

That has to be worth at least _*two*_ Dodge Neons. 

Oh. My. Gooses.


----------



## JBroida

lol... so good news and bad news for you guys.

The knife is now sold... sorry. But, now that the knife is sold, you can stop wondering what you need to sell/trade to get it 


:devilburn:


----------



## chazmtb

I would pay more for that than I would for a Kramer


----------



## mattrud

stunning knife Jon, truly. Congrats for the sale and the buyer. so who bought it? fess up!


----------



## ecchef

Looks just like a Nenox to me, but waaayyy nicer.
Any link between them, Jon?


----------



## Kyle

Wow. Gorgeous!

Just curious, is this the most expensive knife you've had in your store?


----------



## mr drinky

Seriously? It is out of stock already???

Owner, reveal yourself!

But John you need to really stop this run of pornography. It is getting crazy out of hand. You should space it out and think of the children. The children Jon, the children. They aren't going to get their new school clothes this year. 

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Looks to me like someone showed Pierre a nenox gyuto and said they wanted a damasteel slicer.

JK. Though it does look like that to me, that would still be an amazing knife! Your shop has got to be the sweetest place in the world. 

Plus that story makes it, like, some kind of reflection on, you know, the transient nature of life and stuff.


----------



## JBroida

haha... you guys crack me up

for what its worth, its not the most expensive knife we've ever had in our store...  Is may be one of the most beautiful though.


----------



## 99Limited

What kills me is I show my wife this knife and she says, "You know you can have one knife like this if you want." I've never even considered spending that much money on a knife before and here's my wife telling me I could have bought this one if I had been quick enough. Oh well, I just take pleasure looking at the pictures. I hope the buyer show himself sooner or later. This seems like something Scott S. would buy.


----------



## Vertigo

99Limited said:


> I hope the buyer show himself


 
Or _*her*self_...






BUT SERIOUSLY, guys, who bought it. I need to come "visit."


----------



## Mattias504

I literally was just floored by that. My unicorn!!! Haha
For real though, dude that is super sick. If I was ever to totally blow my bank account on a knife...


----------



## mr drinky

Vertigo said:


> Or _*her*self_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT SERIOUSLY, guys, who bought it. I need to come "visit."



I am thinking Salty or Colin just because they have all the other knives we want. (Think: Burke Suji and Devin Scimitar).

With that said, how many women are actually on this forum? I think Rachel Ray joined just to raz Dave about his old photoshop/photo.

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Damn Jon, that came out really nice.


----------



## EdipisReks

that is a gorgeous knife, Jon.


----------



## Mattias504

How about non suminigashi and non karin wood? Would it be possible to see some of those down the road?


----------



## JBroida

maybe... we'll have to see


----------



## goodchef1

wow, that is one classy looking knife. That would look great for preparing stuff infront of people


----------



## BertMor

Wait if they told you the original blacksmith passed away, how did they make the blade? color me confused... oh it must have been Colin who bought it


----------



## Salty dog

No knives during motorcycle season.


----------



## JBroida

BertMor said:


> Wait if they told you the original blacksmith passed away, how did they make the blade? color me confused... oh it must have been Colin who bought it


 
There was a different kind of damascus that i had originally asked for... something i had seen in their shop (that sadly wasnt for sale). That blacksmith had passed away. So we spent some time figuring out who would make the best looking damascus for this knife.


----------

